# κλίση του «ουδείς»



## διαφορετικός

Ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν οι εξής μορφές του «ουδείς» στα νέα ελληνικά:
ουδείς, ουδέν, ουδεμία, ουδενί, ουδενός, ουδένα, ουδεμίαν, ουδεμιάς, ουδεμιά, ουδεμίας
Αλλά ποια μορφή αντιστοιχεί σε ποιο συνδυασμό από γένος (αρσενικό, θηλυκό, ουδέτερο) και πτώση (ονομαστική, γενική, αιτιατική, κλητική);
Υποθέτω:

ονομαστική και κλητική:
αρσενικό: ουδείς
θηλυκό: ουδεμία, ουδεμιά
ουδέτερο: ουδέν, ουδένα

γενική:
αρσενικό: ουδενός
θηλυκό: ουδεμίας, ουδεμιάς
ουδέτερο: ουδενός

αιτιατική:
αρσενικό: ουδένα
θηλυκό: ουδεμία, ουδεμιά, ουδεμίαν
ουδέτερο: ουδέν, ουδένα

Που ανήκει «ουδενί»;
Υπάρχει λάθος ή έλλειψη στην υπόθεση μου;


----------



## Perseas

Το _ουδενί_ είναι δοτική αρσενικού και ουδετέρου.

Η αντωνυμία _ουδείς-ουδεμία-ουδέν_ χρησιμοποιείται και στα νέα ελληνικά ορισμένες φορές, αλλά είναι τύπος της αρχαίας ή της καθαρεύουσας.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, Perseas.

Ποιες μορφές του «ουδείς» χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμα σήμερα (έστω και σε επίσημο λόγο), εκτός της χρήσης σε ιδιωματισμούς (σαν «επ' ουδενί» και «ουδέν κακόν αμιγές καλού»);


----------



## sotos

Οι περισσότερες μορφές χρησιμοποιούνται και σήμερα, εκτός ίσως από τις δοτικές. Μερικές φορές για έμφαση, αντί των συνηθισμένων "κανείς, καμμία κτλ"


----------



## Perseas

Συμφωνώ για την έμφαση. Περισσότερο ίσως οι τύποι _ουδείς, ουδεμία_.

Ποιος θα μου πει τι έγινε; _Ουδείς_;
_Ουδεμία_ σχέση έχω με την υπόθεση.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ ξανά, sotos και Perseas.

Ας μου επιτραπεί εδώ μια τελευταία ερώτηση για τη σημασία:

Είναι αλήθεια ότι το «ουδείς» πάντα έχει αρνητική σημασία, αντίθετα με το «κανείς»; Δεν μπορεί να σημαίνει «κάποιος»;


----------



## Perseas

Σωστά, το ουδείς έχει μόνο αρνητική σημασία.
Επίσης λέμε: _Ουδείς γνωρίζει_ ... αλλά _κανένας δε γνωρίζει_...


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## διαφορετικός

διαφορετικός said:


> ονομαστική και κλητική:
> αρσενικό: ουδείς
> θηλυκό: ουδεμία, ουδεμιά
> ουδέτερο: ουδέν, ουδένα
> 
> 
> γενική:
> αρσενικό: ουδενός
> θηλυκό: ουδεμίας, ουδεμιάς
> ουδέτερο: ουδενός
> 
> 
> αιτιατική:
> αρσενικό: ουδένα
> θηλυκό: ουδεμία, ουδεμιά, ουδεμίαν
> ουδέτερο: ουδέν, ουδένα


Ακόμα δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αυτός ο κατάλογος είναι σωστό. Πριν απ' όλα, «ουδέν» μπορεί πραγματικά να είναι στη αιτιατική; Ή μόνο στή ονομαστική;
«Ουδένα» μπορεί να είναι στη ονομαστική;


----------



## Perseas

Έτσι κλίνεται στα αρχαία:

                                        αρσενικό        θηλυκό      ουδέτερο


Ονομαστική                          *οὐδεὶς            οὐδεμία         οὐδὲν*

Γενική                                 *οὐδενὸς         οὐδεμιᾶς      οὐδενὸς*

Δοτική                                 *οὐδενὶ            οὐδεμιᾷ       οὐδενὶ*

Αιτιατική*                                      οὐδένα          οὐδεμίαν      οὐδὲν*

Κλητική                                  *-* *-                    -*


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Κλητική *-* *- -*


Φυσικά, είναι αδύνατο να καλεστεί ουδείς (αόριστο άτομο), για αυτό (υποθέτω) δεν υπάρχει κλητική για ουδένα.



Perseas said:


> Ονομαστική *οὐδεὶς οὐδεμία οὐδὲν*
> Γενική *οὐδενὸς οὐδεμιᾶς οὐδενὸς*
> Δοτική *οὐδενὶ οὐδεμιᾷ οὐδενὶ*
> Αιτιατική* οὐδένα οὐδεμίαν οὐδὲν*



Δεν γνωρίζω τους τόνους των αρχαίων. Αλλά προσπαθώ να το γράψω τον πίνακα σου με σύγχρονη γραφή:

Ονομαστική *ουδείς, ουδεμία, ουδέν*
Γενική *ουδενός, ουδεμιάς, ουδενός*
Δοτική *ουδενί, ουδεμιά, ουδενί*
Αιτιατική *ουδένα, ουδεμίαν, ουδέν*
Είναι σωστό;
Απομένει η λέξη «*ουδεμίας*» (την έχω βρει σε http://hnc.ilsp.gr/statistics.asp για το λήμμα «ουδείς»). Είναι λάθος;

Τι σημαίνει ο πίνακας για τη σύγχρονη γλώσσα; Είναι σωστό να τον χρησιμοποιεί κανείς δίχως άλλο (εκτός ίσως της δοτικής);
Πώς εκφράζονται σήμερα τα εξής προτάσεις (παραδείγματα για την ονομαστική, τη γενική και την αιτιατική) με «ουδείς» αντί για «κανείς»;

Πόσοι/-ες/-α άντρες/γυναίκες/παιδιά υπάρχουν στο σπίτι; Δεν υπάρχει *κανείς*/*καμιά*/*κανένα*. Δεν υπάρχει *κανείς*/*καμιά*/*κανένα* άντρας/γυναίκα/παιδί.
Πόσοι/-ες/-α άντρες/γυναίκες/παιδιά βλέπεις; Δεν βλέπω *κανένα*/*καμιά*/*κανένα*. Δεν βλέπω *κανένα*/*καμιά*/*κανένα* άντρα/γυναίκα/παιδί.
Η παρουσία πόσων αντρών/γυναικών/παιδιών αναμένεται; Η παρουσία *κανενός*/*καμιάς*/*κανενός*. Η παρουσία *κανενός*/*καμιάς*/*κανενός* άντρα/γυναίκας/παιδιού. (Επί την ευκαιρία: δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αυτό εκφράζει άρνηση.)


----------



## διαφορετικός

Αξιοποίησα κείμενα από το διαδίκτυο για να ανακαλύψω της κανονικές μορφές του «ουδείς» στα νέα ελληνικά. Ελπίζω ότι τα εξής παραδείγματα είναι σωστά:

Πόσοι/-ες/-α άντρες/γυναίκες/παιδιά υπάρχουν στο σπίτι; Δεν υπάρχει *ουδείς/ουδεμία/ουδέν*. Δεν υπάρχει *ουδείς/ουδεμία/ουδέν* άντρας/γυναίκα/παιδί.
Πόσοι/-ες/-α άντρες/γυναίκες/παιδιά βλέπεις; Δεν βλέπω *ουδένα/ουδεμία/ουδέν*. Δεν βλέπω *ουδένα/ουδεμία/ουδέν* άντρα/γυναίκα/παιδί.
Η παρουσία πόσων αντρών/γυναικών/παιδιών αναμένεται; Η παρουσία *ουδενός/ουδεμιάς/ουδενός*. Η παρουσία *ουδενός/ουδεμιάς/ουδενός* άντρα/γυναίκας/παιδιού. (Επί την ευκαιρία: δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αυτό εκφράζει άρνηση.)
Άλλωστε έχω δει ότι μερικές φορές το «*ουδεμία*» (αιτιατική θηλυκή) εκφράζεται ως «*ουδεμίαν*», και το «*ουδεμιάς*» (γενική θηλυκή) ως «*ουδεμίας*».

Θα χαιρόμουν για κάποια σχόλια.


----------



## Perseas

Η χρήση του "ουδείς" είναι αρκετά περιορισμένη στα νέα ελληνικά. Αυτό που χρησιμοποείται κατά κανόνα είναι το "κανένας" ή "κανείς".
Το συναντάμε κυρίως σε στερεότυπες φράσεις: _επ΄ ουδενί λόγω,_ _ουδείς αναμάρτητος,_ ουδείς_ αναντικατάστατος, ουδέν νεότερον, ουδέν σχόλιον, ουδέν μονιμότερον του προσωρινού, εν οίδα ότι ουδέν οίδα,_ _ουδείς προφήτης στον τόπο του. _Μπορεί όμως να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σε άλλες προτάσεις του καθημερινού λόγου, όπως στα παραδείγματα του προηγούμενου μηνύματος.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Perseas.


----------



## bearded

I have a connected question (sorry for English, but I have no Greek keyboard.  You may reply in Greek, though, if you want):
In ancient Greek, besides oudeis, also medeis (midhìs) existed in the meaning of 'no one'.  Does it exist at all also in Modern Greek or has it completely died out?  I know that midhén (medén) means zero today...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Perseas

Yes, _μηδέν _means _zero _or _nothing _and its genitive is_ μηδενός_.
In MG it is used also in some fixed ancient phrases like _μηδενός εξαιρουμένου, μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε, μηδέν άγαν._
There are also derivatives: _μηδενίζω_ (_annihilate, reduce to nothing, nullify_), _μηδενιστής_ (_nihilist_), _μηδενισμός_ (the noun), _μηδενικό _(_zero_ or _a nobody, dead-loss_ when used for people).


----------

